# Wheel Restoration- please help me!!!



## kevroeques (Aug 17, 2007)

recently bought a set of older bbs stockers from a 1995 passat- only 100$ with tires, had to do it. anyway, wheels looked okay, just needed a good cleaning. when i finally went to clean them, i discovered that this must be a few years worth of road grime and brake dust caked on. i got some de-greaser and cloth rags and went to town- i can see it coming off, but man, it's really on there and to do mesh wheels with just my hands and lots of elbow grease will take more time and energy than i can give right now. need help, if anyone has a good product or method for any similar experiences -short of sanding and refinishing-, please let me know!! thanks in advance.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

Let them soak up a good bit of Spray Nine degreaser and then use a stiff plastic bristle brush to remove the majority of the crud. then move on to softer stuff like rags when you get the caked on stuff off. They're clearcoated (I think), so you could buff them up or if they're too bad have them bead blasted and repaint.


----------



## in2xshp (Oct 4, 2007)

i have always used greased lightening cleaner straight with good results with a medium bristle brush


----------



## kevroeques (Aug 17, 2007)

useful tactics both. thanks alot- the crap came off!


----------



## veedubber_kyle (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Restoration- please help me!!! (kevroeques)*

i used xtreme clean and grease lighting took 4 hours of soaking and cleaning with a toothbrush haha no but steel wool and an abrasive sponge


----------



## gearjam1 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Restoration- please help me!!! (veedubber_kyle)*

-I SWEAR by my Honda-powered powerwasher! Just hauling them to the local car wash won't do it... Ya' gotta' have one that really blasts. If you don't have one, it would be worthwhile to rent one. It's worth renting one, if you line up other projects you've got, or have some buds chip in for the day-and you can all get your stuff done. (Just be sure to wear goggles...it'll throw up some debris...)


----------

